# Compact Flourescent Bulb ?



## WoodenRanger (Dec 25, 2007)

I just got some 10" aluminum reflector lights and will be going to purchase some compact flourescent bulbs for them, to hopefully improve my pictures of pens.  I have a Cannon Powershot G6 which allows me to adjust the white balance.  When I was looking at Home Depot's selection of bulbs they had 3 types (Bright, Daylight, or Soft something??)  Does anyone have any suggestions on which of the 3 types would work best? Thanks


----------



## gketell (Dec 25, 2007)

Look at the numbers.  You want between 5000 and 6000 Kelvin.  That is "daylight".

But if you can set custom white balance and have the grey card to do it, the bulbs don't matter as long as they all match.

GK


----------



## avbill (Dec 29, 2007)

I agree with Gregg.  You want daylight florescent bulbs. Daylight photographic film is balance at 500 kelvin degrees.  You should have no problems with white balance if you stay in the 5000 to 6000 kelvin range. 

bill daniels


----------



## Fred (Dec 29, 2007)

Daylight is the easiest to use. Be SURE and get the bulbs from the same case as they often vary in 'whiteness' from one batch to the next.


----------

